# Suche neuen Drucker!



## PaddyG2s (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

mein Vater braucht einen neuen Drucker. Er braucht ihn für sein geschäft um Rechnungen zu drucken, mit farbe. Aber er druckt nicht jeden tag darum will er keinen Laserdrucker. Er sollte das haben:
- Patronen ( sollten länger halten und nicht zu teuer ) 
- 4 Farben ( schwarz, blau, rot und gelb )
- Wenn es geht eine bluethoot übertragung haben (muss aber nicht!!!!!!!)
- nicht mehr wie 150€ kosten.

Ich freu mich über eure Antworten! 

Edit: Was haltet ihr von dem hier ------>http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/de/de/ho/WF05a/18972-18972-236251-3328074-3328074-468002.html
Der hat ja Wireless lan heißt das das is das selbe wie bei einem Laptop also das ich kein Kabel zum PC brauche?

Schöne GRüße!!!!
PaddyG2s!!!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2009)

ja, der funktioniert per WLAN, d.h. wenn ihr ein WLAN-netzwerk habt, kann man den so ansteuern. 

allerdings: ab und an rechnungen drucken, da tut es auch ein 60€ drucker mehr als gut genug ^^  die teiel sind so ausgereift, und auch da gibt es welche mit getrennten patronen für jede farbe. vlt. mal nen canon anschauen.

wichtiger is da für die qualität der schrift dann eher das papier, lieber 80-90g/m² nehmen und kein billiges "2,99€ / 500 blatt"-papier


----------



## PaddyG2s (4. Oktober 2009)

Ok das mit dem Papier werde ich ihm gleich sagen  
Also brauche ich für den Drucker kein Lan kabel von Router zu drucker sondern es geht über funkt richtig? 
Das problem ist halt bei ihm das der Drucker in einem schrank versteckt ist sodas er das netzteil kabel immer raus holen muss usw. 
Jetzt Bort er ein loch in den schrank und will dann dort eine Mehrfachsteckdose platzieren das er nicht immer ein und ausstecken muss. Und dann ist noch das Porblem mit dem Druckerkabel, darum möchte er über W-LAN drucken. 
Wegen dem W-Lan netztwerk: Wir haben halt ein W-Lan router und in dem sind ein paar pc angemeldet, das is doch dann ein netzwer oder  

Edit: Kannst mir auch Papier empfehlen z.B. von HP ? Oder einer andren Firma sein, aber schon etwas besser.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2009)

ja, den drucker kann er über WLAn ansteuern, wie einen der PCs, die schon im netz sind. is aber insgesamt etwas komplizierter einzurichten, als wenn er per USB angeschlossen wäre, aber wenn der einmal eingerichtet ist, dann sollte das einwandfrei gehen.

papier: an sich is die firma egal, aber man kann halt "premium"papier nehmen, also kein standardpapier. aber jetzt auch nicht extra beschichtet oder sogar fotopapier.

so was hier zB: Avery Zweckform, 2566, 500 Blatt, bright white: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör hat 100g/m² und  kostet halt 2 mal so viel wie das standard, aber es wirkt einfach in jedem falle professioneller und hochwertiger, dazu nimmt es die tinte besser auf. das merkt der kunde dann auch. und wenn er nicht jede woche 500 blatt oder mehr braucht, ist es auch eine lohnenswerte ausgabe.

für seinen eigenbedarf kann er ja dann standardpapier nehmen mit 80g/m², zB 500 SEITEN BLATT HP HEWLETT PACKARD KOPIERPAPIER: Amazon.de: Elektronik  oder auch aus dem supermarkt für 3€ - das ist dann halt merklich dünner, und es suagt die tinte anders aus.


----------



## PaddyG2s (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ihn jetzt heute bei Amazon für 130€ gekauft. Jetzt hab ich noch ne frage wegen dem Installieren mit W-Lan: 
Wird da ne CD mitgeliefert oder steht eine anleitung dazu wie man den Drucker mit W-Lan verbindet und wie man dann auch druckt ?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2009)

also, da ist ganz bestimmt zumindest ne kurzanleitung dabei. man muss auch bestimmt am drucker selbst was konfigurieren - wie sonst sollte man den auch über WLAN erreichen, wenn das WLAN verschlüsselt ist? oder man muss den evlt. zur ersten konfiguration kurz per USB verbinden.

aber noch besser: geh mal auf die homepage von HP und such bei den downloads nach der anleitung.


----------



## PaddyG2s (5. Oktober 2009)

Ok hab mir mal das Handbuch runtergeladen und da steht die Anleitung.
Habs mir mal angeschaut aber da steht beim ersten Punkt "*1. Drücken Sie am Router/Zugriffspunkt die SecureEasySetup-Taste" Welche taste ist das den? "*

DIe andren Punkte sind klar.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2009)

das ist vermutlich ne funktion, um das anmelden noch leichter zu machen, so dass man den key nicht manuell eingeben MUSS. das hatte mein alter router auch, weiß aber nicht, ob das auch so hieß. es hat aber nicht jeder router - dann muss man das eben weglassen und es manuell machen.


----------



## PaddyG2s (6. Oktober 2009)

Manuell mit der CD software oder? ALso drucker mit USB an PC und dann konfigurieren? 
Ach ja der is heute gekommen


----------



## xb@x360 (6. Oktober 2009)

Würde dir denn HP PhotoSmart C4280 empfehlen , ist so ein All in One Gerät habe ihn selber im Einsatz , und er erfüllt wirklich seinen Zweck.

Mfg


----------



## PaddyG2s (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab jetzt ein kleines Problem unzwar:

Ich hab den Drucker mit USB an PC angeschlossen und dann dei Software installiert, jetzt fragt er mich wie ich den Drucker benutzen will:
Jetzt muss ich entscheiden ob ich in Drahtlos benutzen will oder in ein Verkabeltes netztwerk.
Ich geh dann auf Drahtlos und hab 3 möglichkeiten:
Verwendung eines USB Falsh Laufwerks 
Verwenden vorübergehend Netzwerkabel oder 
Ich möchte Suchoptopm angeben und nach einem Drucker suchen. 

Wenn ich auf das 3te gehen muss ich entweder 
IP ADRESSE 
IP HOSTNAME
oder MAC 

Wie kann ich machen das der ducker die einstellungen vom Router bekommt?er soll sich drahtlos mit dem Router verbinden und auch per funkt mit dem PC
Kann mir schnell jemand helfen????!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2009)

sry, keine ahnung. aber der drucker hat halt u.a. eine sogenannte mac-adresse - vlt. steht die ja irgendwo beim drucker dabei? 

kann/muss man denn nicht am druckers selbst nen WLAN-schlüssel eingeben?

hab so was auch noch nie gemacht... ^^


----------



## PaddyG2s (6. Oktober 2009)

So ich bin jetzt so weit das ich Drucken kann wenn ich ein LAN Kabel von Drucker zu Router machen. dann kann ich drucken. Aber ich will das er auch ohne Lan kabel zum Router geht. 

Habt ihr vielleicht da eine idee?


----------



## PaddyG2s (7. Oktober 2009)

Würde es dann gehen wenn ich den Drucker mit dem router per D-Lan anschissen würde (weil ich noch 2 Büchsen habe für D.Lan )

eDIT:

sRY wegen doppelpost!!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2009)

kannst du mal versuchen - aber ansonsten mach lieber mal einen neuen thread auf wegen des problems.


----------

